
Code42 Snares $85M Round B - mml
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/06/code42-snares-huge-85m-series-b-investment/
======
llamataboot
One of the ways Code42 plans to use the money is to expand its understanding
of the data that comes through the system. Like many SaaS vendors, the company
collects a tremendous amount of data just by the nature of its business.

\--

So Code42 is turning CrashPlan into a spyware app?

~~~
mml
no, no, big brother as a service!

------
ScottBurson
A backup service, you say? But do they charge in picodollars per byte?

